# Which group of people hates pitbulls the most



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just wanted to get some feed back. I've noticed a trend on the people who hate my dog, or give him funny looks when im walking him. Mostly its Older women...Ive never really had a bad look from a young lady or man...

i dunno whats yalls opinion?


----------



## Coconut (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't think I could pick a certain "type" of person because some people I'll be like oh they'll be okay with her (30-40 year old men )and they're like AHHH PITBULLand cross the streert and then the other day a little old lady ( I'd be generuous to guess she was in her '70s!) walks up to my fence and starts petting Coconut while Coconut took that as an invitationto start licking her face and she was like thats the nicest dog is she a pitbull? Ive never met one before, what a wonderful dog!I guess in my experience it depends on the person! knock on wood though Ive never had to much of an issue in my area, my biggest frustration is people who have pitbulls and haven't done theyre research and don't know anything about the breed, BYB and irresponsable owners drive me CRAZY!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I've never noticed any trends on who likes or doesn't like pit bulls. Lovers and Haters come from all walks of life and age groups.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I've never noticed any trends on who likes or doesn't like pit bulls. Lovers and Haters come from all walks of life and age groups.


Yea I've seen tons of lovers and haters of all ages. One of Dosia's brothers lives with a couple in their 70's. They just love him to death


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I find that it is mostly men in their 50's that give me a hard time about my breed of choice. Older people are like that is a nice dog.....what is he? Young people around here know pits and like them. I live in a strange area tho. Most Pitbull people keep their dogs undre wraps....I have started the trend of bringing them out into the publics attention...it started with Mikado.


----------



## APBTHAUS (Mar 3, 2010)

It's mostly people with the out of control ankle bitters that have problems with our dogs IMO. Just because you people can't train your little rat doesn't mean we don't take training and obedience seriously with our dogs, so fluff off haters and learn to control that poor excuse for a dog!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

aimee235 said:


> I've never noticed any trends on who likes or doesn't like pit bulls. Lovers and Haters come from all walks of life and age groups.


FOR SURE!!!!!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

1- People with baby strollers ( but they look at all dogs funny, as if if pushing a 2 year old kid in a stroller the size of a Cadillac Escalade shouldnt get recieve funny looks themselves)
2- Older men in their late 40's and 50's for some strange reason.
3- People with ankle biters.

I usually recieve more positive responses though, but theyre still pups, i assume it will fade somewhat, but when my dogs are at attention, and listen, and sit, stay , lay down on command, i get almost no negativity. Which inspires me more.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

*The Elderly & Soccer Moms*

'Nuff said  *Le Sigh*

Or anyone with allergies - but their entitled & not a huge threat 

*EDIT:* The Intellectually Degenerative


----------



## Nizmosmommy (Jun 1, 2009)

I get it from the most random people.
But strangely people with smaller dogs, or Their "championship" dogs that mine could never compare too. 
Also everyone pretty much that finds out I am pregnant asks me where I am taking my dogs. Because it's just a known fact that babies and pits cannot be together. They'll eat them, and then get my face while ona rage while I am watching TV.
Apparently. 

Any time one of these random people talks badly about the breed, I point out good things that can prove them wrong. And then if its an ankle biter kindly point out that chihuahua's and poodle's are absolutely vicious.


----------



## echs332000 (Jan 10, 2010)

Well i always get asked "is he nice"? "does he Bite"? I say YEAP he just mauled 3 kids down the street. lol But really i try to educate everyone around me and let them know that my dog isnt going to kill them or do anything besides lick your face. But its kinda like being racist....its going to take a huge effort to change their minds


----------



## Btom (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah like some have stated above I mostly get dirty looks from older men and people with their "toy breeds" but its funny most of the time their dogs turn into cujo when you walk past them. Its just poor training on their part and letting the dog get away with being down right aggressive to all who walk by them human or canine. God forbid that ever be my dog though Id have the police at my door in a quick minute while they get a free pass. Its the sad reality but the good thing is the people who do approach my dog are usually assaulted by a lick attack lol


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Just ignorant people in general.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

I find it to be mostly "stereotypical" people, that believe what the media and papers have said about pibulls and such. But like it goes, to each their own. I personally don't like "ankle biters" but like I stated, to each their own.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Most elderly woman like my dog. I've only had that one guy,and this girl,but she wasn't scared of his type, she was scared of dogs in general.

I also get asked if he bites. But most kids just run up to him and love on him. I try and tell the kids never run up to a strange dog,but something about bruno just screams, RUN UP TO ME SO I CAN LICK YOUR FACE!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

my whole work are like anti pitbull, whenever someone asks me what my dogs are they go "oooohh" and thats the end of the conversation. SUCKIE, so i have to find anotherway to get my pitbull "fix"...the internet talking to fellow pitbull lovers


----------



## raiderhater1785 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nobody's ever been a Bennett hater in person... Older women are usually scared of him but its not because of his breed its just because he's a big ole happy dog!


----------

